# Key for the Bison chuck I bought last month



## finsruskw (Oct 25, 2020)

The new Bison chuck I got last month was sans key, an open box deal I guess, the chuck however is new.
So far so good. Have to turn down the barrel a bit more to make it pretty, this will in turn round the edges a bit as well
End is tapped and threaded for a 10-x32 set screw to hold the 5/16" Tee handle.
I clamped it vertical inn the vise with a vee block and varved the sides w/an end mill.
Piece of cake once I found the center and figured out how far out to make the cuts.


----------



## tjb (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice job!  And I feel your pain:  Same thing happened to me on a Pratt-Burnerd 4-jaw listed as 'New - Open Box'.  Since it was a 4-jaw independent, I made two keys.  The screws on the P-B require hex-head chuck keys:





Regards


----------



## finsruskw (Nov 1, 2020)

Here is the finished product.
Even tried out the knurler that came with the CTP set I got last spring on part of it.
The last few lathe cuts were made with the tool I ground a while back as well


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 1, 2020)

I thought your avatar looked familiar!  LOL


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice work!  More bedazzled than mine. We have a chuck key theme going this week. I like it.


----------

